# brackish betta



## coffeejunkee09 (Jan 29, 2006)

can a betta be kept in a half land-half water brackish aquarium with an Indian mudskipper?


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

"Mudskippers don't do well in captivity."
"Will eat small fish"

Go here http://www.fishforums.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=28
you will find your information


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I would say that is a definate _no. _


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

It's a big *NO!*


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Regardless of the mudskipper, bettas do not tolerate brackish conditions well (at least B. splendens dont). I'm ASSuming thats what you are referring to as there are saltwater bettas and some that do live in brackish conditions for periods of time throughout the year.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i don't think betta will live in brackish water, but the mollies will do just fine.


----------



## Taurin129 (Feb 12, 2005)

Simpte said:


> Regardless of the mudskipper, bettas do not tolerate brackish conditions well (at least B. splendens dont). I'm ASSuming thats what you are referring to as there are saltwater bettas and some that do live in brackish conditions for periods of time throughout the year.


 I have to second you Simpte, A Betta will NOT live in brackish water.
Not because it doesnt want to , But because it cant.
Betta splendins, B Smaragdina,B.anabatoides, B.bellica Even Betta picta. Cant live in Brackish for any extended amount of time.
Thats why when you/I use salt in a spawn tank for any reason you/I will go through great lenghts to make sure there is no build up.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

thoser are some neat bettas you mentioned.


----------



## Taurin129 (Feb 12, 2005)

Ya, think? Thanks its amazing what a fish nerd can dig up when really looking for the answer, well that and I love bettas. I wish I could get my hands on a Picta.

Anyway the point is no one in the Betta family will live LONG in brackish


----------

